

Clifford Nass, Stanford Professor, died of a heart attack at age 55. - stevewilhelm
http://www.stanforddaily.com/2013/11/04/clifford-nass-communication-professor-dies-at-55/

======
gregd
I'm 8 years away from 55 years old. I can assure you this is much too young an
age to pass into another reality. My thoughts are with his family...

